#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Chinese language

## zhangxiyu

Do you think Chinese is a diffiult language? Do you want to learn to Chinese?


Why?

If you want to learn Chinese, What is your idea?See More: Chinese language

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## al-gharabee

Chinese language is the last language i would like to learn
Two reasons:
1) character system instead of alphabet, which is not only an issue for memorization, but also there could be a cases of misunderstanding because of multiple meanings (i had seen a lot of times when my co-workers could not translate Chinese characters and had to use vocabulary, and the cases when they could come up with different interpretations)
2) creepy phonetics, esp. for smbd. whose first language is Germanic/Nordic one; even with psychological point of view it is a very "soft" language (a lot of "sh", "zh", "ch", "c" phonemes are used) - when you hear smbd. speaking Chinese you think of some laborer/slave (unconsciously), while when you listen to smbd. speaking Norwegian/German you feel confidence/power in the voice and associate speaker with boss/ruler (again, unconsciously).
The language structure/vibrations correlate with a collective psycho/mentality of a nation.
Chinese have obedience in their blood, therefore it was possible to enslave them with totalitarian ideology - and up to now they live in a totalitarian state, which is not a case for German/Nordic countries.
There is interesting difference between Japanese and Chinese: Japanese language has different phonetics and Japanese although obedient to their Ruler (Emperor) a much more aggressive.
I would not elaborate on this anymore, as to prevent any unnecessary off-topic political debates on this forum.

----------


## al-gharabee

And no offense; I was expressing my view from a point of Germanic and Slavic group languages-speaking representative.

----------


## zhangxiyu

as a matter of fact, it is easy to learn Chinese if you have good method.

----------


## weiqj

if somebody here is interesting on Chese language and want to learn a little Chese language,then ask me, don't hesitate.

----------


## ruby_ridge

I worked for one year in China and could speak passable Chinese, it is a wonderful country snd I am tr4ying to get work to go back. I found it an easy language to speak but difficult to read. I also speak and read Thai and English

----------


## rongrong1998

I thinker chinese is the most diffcult language,but if you are very intrested in chinese,you can learn it well

----------


## jzsy07

I am a Chinese , so I think it is very easy to learn , and  I think the Germany is very hard to learn but I like it very much.

----------


## happyguy

crazy complicate languadge i'v ever met.

----------


## gangzhengun

> crazy complicate languadge i'v ever met.



Hi!

I'm chinese. And I'm here for finding tutorials on Aspen plus.
If you'd like to learn chinese,I'm glad to give you some advice.
you can contact me by MSN:jasonchuan@tom.com

----------


## engg90

can any one upload any good application for learing thia language ? i like to know more about it ,

thanx

----------


## ruby_ridge

I find that the pimsleur language courses are very good - but living with and interacting with the people will always be the best method

See More: Chinese language

----------


## rioconcho

I spent last December in Beijing taking Mandarin.  It is not an easy language, but the basics are easy to grasp.  The only good way to learn to a conversational level is to spend time speaking and interacting with native Mandarin speakers.

----------


## lyzflisub

It is not an easy language, but the basics are easy to grasp

----------


## viswanathankasi2

Friendz do u have any cds for learing chinese language???? . Pl. Upload it.

----------


## kronstadt

Hello,

I want to prepare  the HSK test (汉语水平考试) DO you have good software e-books, please share email at jhroc2404@yahoo.fr Thanks.

----------


## globaltrans

I am from China, I want to make friends with people on this planet,my msn rajabali.ddavid@hotmail.com

----------


## globaltrans

oh,sorry,  one "d "in above msn shall be deleted.

----------


## prodesm

I am intrested to learn this language..........
But don't know from where to start............
How to start.................

----------


## kasi123

i too required audio books or pdf. if u have pl. upload

----------


## soi

你们好，如果想学中文可以找我。我的MSN ：w.wendong@hotmail.com
if anyone want to learn english，my msn：w.wendong@hotmail.com

----------


## kasi123

> I am from China, I want to make friends with people on this planet,my msn rajabali.ddavid@hotmail.com



i am in india. i too wanted friends pl.contact

----------


## khawar_geo

German language is more easier to learn even then english

----------


## dcciie251

learning chinese is very interesting if you work hard you can learn it well 


it is not difficult than you thinkSee More: Chinese language

----------


## Ganderxz

I think that chinese language requires a lot of hard work to be learned, but it is not impossible ^^, I am very interested to learn.

----------


## zhenlufan

I am a Chinese petroleum process engineer,so anyone who wants to learn Chinese and could speak english can contact me, zhenlufan@gmail.com.
Good luck!

----------

